
Show HN: Flipboard like viewer for any Reddit's subreddit - michaelkariv
http://www.tapuzine.com/reddit/r/gadgets
======
duiker101
This is pretty nice but really not usable without the markup code parsed.

~~~
michaelkariv
Thanks. I am trying to see if this kind of thing is of general interest. The
parser is in Python running on Google App Engine and unfortunately GAE has a
very outdated version of lxml, which is limiting. If there is enough interest,
I'll move to AWS EC2, deploy all the latest libraries and improve the code :)

------
dasdj
Looks cool, nice idea :)

------
inflam52
very cool idea

